# Migrated to here! as the thread fits now.



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

i am dreading the grieving.
dreading the shared custody.
dreading all the little things that was.
but not dreading being free from her.

have to move out and find an apt. 
start anew after 16 yrs of together and 10yrs of <M>.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Shooboomafoo said:


> i am dreading the grieving.
> dreading the shared custody.
> dreading all the little things that was.
> but not dreading being free from her.
> ...


I'm going to search out your story. I'm sorry you find yourself here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

